# [revdep-rebuild]"libgssdp,libgupnp"y borrarlas?[SOLUCIONADO]

## upszot

hola gente...

  tengo una duda.. despues de actualizar el world y revisar los logs encontre los siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> INFO: setup                                                                                                                                                                    │
> 
> │Package:    net-libs/gssdp-0.12.0                                                                                                                                              │
> 
> │Repository: gentoo                                                                                                                                                             │
> ...

 y  *Quote:*   

> INFO: setup                                                                                                                                                                    │
> 
> │Package:    net-libs/gupnp-0.18.0                                                                                                                                              │
> 
> │Repository: gentoo                                                                                                                                                             │
> ...

 

Si entendi bien el funcionamiento de "revdep-rebuild" segun el handbook http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoolkit.xml#doc_chap4

al ejecutar los 

```
revdep-rebuild --library '/usr/lib/libgssdp-1.0.so.2' 

revdep-rebuild --library '/usr/lib/libgupnp-1.0.so.3'
```

 buscaria todo los paquetes que hagan uso de esas librerias y reconstruiria a los que están rotos... pero no entiendo pq despues de hacer eso me pide que borre las librerias?...

Eso no provocaría que se rompa todo?

saludos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> no entiendo pq despues de hacer eso me pide que borre las librerias?... 

 

para evitar follones, imagínate que instalas un paquete X que por lo que sea se linkea con la versión anterior del paquete gssdp. La librería vieja se guarda por compatibilidad temporal, si se borrara algunos programas simplemente dejarían de funcionar.

Las nuevas versiones de portage ya lo hacen automágicamente con @preserved-rebuild, o esa es la idea, de momento no funciona muy bien que digamos.

deja a revdep-rebuild que haga su trabajo.

saluetes

----------

## upszot

hola..

  estuve ausente, pero aca estoy de nuevo...

bueno para ir viendo un poco... *Quote:*   

> upszot@M1530 ~ $ ls -l /usr/lib/ |grep libgssdp                                                                                                                                  
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       21 Sep 10 12:10 libgssdp-1.0.so -> libgssdp-1.0.so.3.0.0
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    46888 Sep 10 12:10 libgssdp-1.0.so.2
> ...

  y por lo que se ve las versiones que me pide borrar estan desvinculadas como se puede ver... ocea que no las usa...

ahora bien vos decis esto.. *Quote:*   

> para evitar follones, imagínate que instalas un paquete X que por lo que sea se linkea con la versión anterior del paquete gssdp. La librería vieja se guarda por compatibilidad temporal, si se borrara algunos programas simplemente dejarían de funcionar. 

  y entiendo el echo de borrar la librería vieja para que no se compile un nuevo paquete con esta... pero sigo sin entender el pq de 

```
revdep-rebuild --library '/usr/lib/libgssdp-1.0.so.2'
```

 donde justamente le esta diciendo que compile contra esa librería vieja (aca supongo que entrara lo de compatibilidad), pero si esa librería vieja la estoy borrando, ese paquete que se compilo usando la librería vieja va a seguir funcionando ?

------- esto es lo que entiendo-------------

dicho de otra forma... tengo la librería A1, y su sucesora la A2...

  y aca me dice que compile el paquete X contra A1, y que después borre A1...

en ese punto X apuntaría a una librería A1 que ya no existiría...

 No seria mas lógico que me hagan hacer el revdep-rebuild contra A2 y que después borre A1(que es la vieja) cuando ya me asegure que todos los paquetes están apuntando a A2(que es la nueva)

-----------------------------------------------

quisas yo interprete mal el comando...no se... me lo podrías explicar un poco mas... asi me queda claro el concepto...

gracias, igual voy a ir borrando esos archivos que me pide... pero me gustaría entender el pq..

saludos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> revdep-rebuild --library '/usr/lib/libgssdp-1.0.so.2'

 

le estás diciendo que recompile todo programa que esté usando esa librería, no que los recompile contra esa librería. Con esto conseguirás que se recompilen los paquetes contra la nueva versión del paquete que ya tienes instalada y una vez hecho esto es cuando puedes borrar las librerías de la versión anterior.

saluetes

----------

## upszot

ok gracias gringo, ahora si me quedo claro =))

saludos

----------

